# i got a offer on 3 spiders



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

all these spiders comes with there cage and none are fully adult yet what ya think its it worth it to by the trio..?

1 Chilean Rose....$40
1 Usumbara Orange Baboon....$40
1 Costa Rican Zebra....$40

?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any one,,,?


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

what types of cages are we talkin?
The chilean Rose i dont think is worth the price. but for the others it might be ok


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I say baboon, their big and nasty...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just on looks, I'd go for either the zebra or the baboon.

zebra- quite docile but pretty fast. Looks kinda cuddly
baboon- agressive, defensive, fast, but extremely striking look to it.

Personally I'd go for the baboon. After buying my birdeater I'm hooked on the aggresive spids, but if you havn't kept any t's before I think the zebra would be better. I'v read on forums that you shouldn't rwally try keeping baboons untill you've kept something like A. Geniculata


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Those are all horrible prices. You should be able to get all of them for 60$. Unless they're really nice cages you can buy new kritter keepers for 8$ a piece. I don't know why everyone thinks P. Murinus aren't good for beginners. Its not like you're handling them or anything. You open the lid, drop some crickets and close the lid. I don't see any problems there.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Always gotta keep in consideration where you're located when looking at prices. 90% (at least) of the people in the USA will always find Canadian prices high for our animals and equipment to keep them. It's just a fact of living in the Great White North, I guess.

When I worked at the pet store I think we had a Chilean Rose before and it sold for around that price. So that gives you an idea of "retail pricing". However, that didn't include the cage. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Offer 100 for all rose is 20-25 to high.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

each animal comes with a kritter keeper here the keepers cost$12 so thats 36 dollars before i even add to the price of the spiders...so i guess that would make them worth ruffly $30 each....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're looking at getting all three, go with the advice of trying to get a package deal.

Did you find out what your local pet shops would sell these at?


----------

